
TikTok owner ByteDance confirms plans to produce a smartphone - miiiiiike
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/7/29/8934846/tiktok-smartphone-bytedance-smartisan
======
oldgun
Looks like they're trying to continue the development of the "Smartisan" phone
company, which has produced interesting products despite meager market share
and even cashflow issues ([https://technode.com/2018/11/19/briefing-smartisan-
confirms-...](https://technode.com/2018/11/19/briefing-smartisan-confirms-its-
suffering-a-cash-crunch/)), and build their own ecosystems around their own
hardware instead of profiting from the hardware itself. But all previous
attempts proved unsuccessful (Firephone, Facebook, ...), I wonder how they'll
attract consumers? Mobile devices haven't seen many groundbreaking innovations
for a while and the market is saturating (at least seems so in China).

